# Gobbler Time...



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Who is ready to bag a big Tom? I will be on em Saturday and Sunday morning best of luck to everyone out there chasing bird.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i hear they're flockin up


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we got 2 nice ones, both over 10in beard and one little bit smaller..... i havent been at them since i already have my fat daddy sack on the wall and my gf's little cousin is after one of them


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

You guys have it made if your seasons are opening already, Ive got another month to wait here in IA. But went out for a little coyote/shed hunting yesterday and they were gobblin good on the roost and the 1st hr after fly down. Had 3 strut out in front of me as sson as they hit the ground woulda been done for the yr already if our season was under way


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

i`m lookin 2 kill me 1 this year.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

jmeier1981 said:


> You guys have it made if your seasons are opening already, Ive got another month to wait here in IA. But went out for a little coyote/shed hunting yesterday and they were gobblin good on the roost and the 1st hr after fly down. Had 3 strut out in front of me as sson as they hit the ground woulda been done for the yr already if our season was under way


 turd sucker:rockn:


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

The opener in GA was yesterday and we had 4 birds blowin the tops out as soon as we steped outta the truck. They hung up on us at about 70yards across the creek and we couldnt do nothin with um. We got back after um yesterday evening and I killed a Jake with about a 6" beard. Not a trophy but he sure will be good in the fryer.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

any luck?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

heck all he has to do is jump out at them and his ugly face will scare them to death....lol.. where 's the turkey breast at masher


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> any luck?


 yeah masher where's the grub


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

No luck. They lit out the other way from us each day off the roost. I'll be going again in a couple of weeks. The dogwoods started blooming so they will be ripe for the plucking.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

slacker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't wait for May 1st. Our Spring season is the month of May. You can't beat the nice warm mornings with the sound of them big 'ol gobblers flying down out of the roost!!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't wait..I've been out scouting every weekend and their gobbling their heads off...first morning will come and i won't hear a peep....


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

We actually have a special 1 day course we MUST take in order to be able to hunt Turkey, I take this course tomorrow from 8am to 1pm, cant wait LOL, hope I can stay awake for it. Our season opens on the 26th but I wont get out until the following weekend for my FIRST TIME hunting turkey. We are aloud 2 birds, we are going out with the cross bows for the first one, if we get one, I get to use my new shot gun on the second one....woooooHOOOOO!!!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm taking the shotgun on opening morning, but i'll switch over to Xbow...shot many with the gun...and i want one with the xbow...Muddie49


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

love me some spring turkey hunting .. i didn't get to go this year .. but i love watching them thunder chickens strut there stuff then put tha smack down on them.. and wild turkey breast is yummy to my tummy....lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

New job has kept me out of the game this year, but I'll be at it next year full force. I'll prolly get more into Fall huntin this year, even though it ain't near the same.

Turkey huntin is my bread n' butter.


----------



## tanders (Apr 11, 2010)

got one


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!! Congrats


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gobblers have won this year...they just did'nt respond this year like in the passed...I did go up the mountains after one and got him up to 60 yards....and it was a great 3 days chasing him...there's always next year....Muddie49


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

MUDDIE49 said:


> Gobblers have won this year...they just did'nt respond this year like in the passed...I did go up the mountains after one and got him up to 60 yards....and it was a greta 3 days chasing him...there's always next year....Muddie49



Slow year here too. According to KDFWR, harvest numbers are way down.


----------



## tanders (Apr 11, 2010)

something I have picked up from people that I turkey hunt with is the key to not over call (which I am big one at doing) you got to put the call down every now and then and make that big ole tom wonder where you went and come to you. Also my best times turkey hunting are usually in the rain I swear the turkeys know most of the hunters would be at home enjoying coffee


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah it seem'd the birds were henned up here...the whole season we never seen a gobbler alone...ussaully theres a time span where the gobblers are alone and they respond well...after hunting gobblers for 35 years and killing many....the last 2 years have been tough on our crew...So hopefully the fall season will be good...Muddie49


----------

